# My new Ur-Quattro



## kidl33t (Nov 3, 2004)

Howdy all!
I recently had the extremely good fortune to come across a mint condition 1983 Audi Quattro! I have always liked the car, since my dad had one back in 1988 and I remember riding in it lots! 
The car is red, and the interior is cloth. The roof has a sort of grey plastic inset with two large panels of a funky black fuzzy fabric with white and red zigzags. What this a standard interior for these cars? It's cool, and very retro. The inside is absolutely as brand new except for the end of the cruise control level, which has faded somewhat (small complaint eh?), some of the floor carpets have faded a little, and one of the small plastic covers that covers the mechanism at the side of the drivers seat is cracked. The stereo works well (though it sounds tinny, but that's to be expected with 3" speakers) and the AC blows cold thanks to an expensive couple pounds of freon I had to put in (I know, f%^k off hippies)! 
Exterior-wise, the car is red with a recent enough repaint but it was quite poorly done. From five feet away it looks fine, but on closers inspection the trim around the windows was poorly masked when the car was painted, and the black has been touched up (with nail polish?). The red paint also has a few drips in it and the door jams were masked poorly as well. The car has graphics on it that I am told were a dealer applied option. The hood has horizontal black bars on it, covering the raised portion, fading to grey and getting thinner to about half-way up the hood. It's topped with the words Audi Sport. The windshield has Audi Sport written on it, and the slogan 'Vorsprung durch technik". Don't quote the spelling, but I believe that is german for 'winning with/through technology'. Does anyone know if these were a dealer option here in Ontario? In addition the power antenna does not work, but likely because it is bent. The original radio works fine though if you pull the antenna out manually. Also, the gas struts that prop up the trunk are broken. This is only HEAVY trunk when you have to lift it manually! But once I got it open, what a suprise! Inside were a set of 11-12" vented disc brakes (not sure the exact size, I should probably measure one day but they are huge!) and calipers, two extra heater cores, an extra rad, a spare foam spoiler, and an intercooler. What a bonus! The new brakes are installed BTW, since the ones that were on it when I bought the car were warped from a previously poorly done installation.
I will post pictures soon. I am mostly writing because I plan on compiling a list of questions, most of which will probably be stupid







Any answers will be appreciated though, and if anyone has a question about the car I will do my best to answer. Ohhh, btw the car only has about 99,000 km on it... roughly 65,000 miles! w00t! My currest questions are:
1) regarding the traction system. I have found sparse information on this on the internet. As near as I can put together, pulling the small knob underneath the radio locks up the front/rear differentials? Is correct? Does this mean the car is RWD or FrontWD until the level is pulled, or just 4WD with unlocked differentials. Also, if the differentials are locked, can you make sharp turns? Such as a city corner. I ask because the inside wheels would be moving more slowly than the outter ones. Any information on this anyone can provide, even if it doesn't answer these questions would be appreciated.
2) regarding the cruise control. I am aware that the cruise in these cars is vacuum powered (as are the locks). On the highway however, my car 'surges'. Sometimes its almost not noticable and sometimes it's as if the car lets off the gas and then stomps it. Which judging by the boost gauge is close to whats happening. Is this normal in these cars? Do I perhaps have a vaccuum leak?
3) regarding the power locks. As stated above, to the best of my knowledge these cars have vaccuum powered locking systems. I recently had an alarm installed on the car, but Best Buy was not able to hookup the locking system to the remote. *side note, the alarm is beacuse my insurance company won't give me comprehensive coverage on the car due to its age, so no theft insurance * Has anyone found a way to do this? It would be nice not to have to lock the car with a key each time I get out.
4) regarding exhaust. This is really just curiousity, but my Ur-Quattro sounds _really_ badass. At idle it's a low growl, almost inaudible and it rises beautifully through the rpms until its joined by the high pitched whine from the turbo. If it is stock, it's the best stock exhaust I"ve ever heard.
5) regarding the turbo system. Does anyone have details on the turbo system? I have read it's a two stage system with a small turbine that spins up quickly to provide boost at lower RPM's, and a larger one for more boost at speed. I've never read anything else on it, but have never heard of such a system either, anyone know the truth?
I'm sure I will come up with more questions, but for now that's it. If anyone has some good links to sites with info, please post them aswell. If the urge just bites you to post some other unrequested info about the car, feel free. I need to learn about my new baby, to better justify all the money I am planning to spend to fully restore it! Thanks all
PS forgive any spelling errors or worse in this post, I'm not good at proof reading


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (kidl33t)*

Hi,
1. The diffs are vacuum locked with electronic senders to indicate a lock. The switch is usually a vacuum plunger. Three open diffs and a lockable rear and center. 
2. Check all your ignition components (plugs, wires, dizzy). then look at your turbo hoses. A tear or a collapsing hose with cause surging like that. The hardest thing to diagnose are the sensors and the CIS system. The CIS system is seperate from the ignition. So check in order, ignition (make sure you have spark). Turbo hoses (make sure you have airflow) and then Fuel. Also make sure you exhaust is clear of any obstruction. 
3. No idea on the locks. They're vacuum but an electric aftermarket relay should work the solenoid which controls the locks.
4. Exhaust sounds good. Should be a low rumble.
5. Turbo is a single K26 air cooled. Its a bit laggy but good for spririted driving. Its capable of flowing up to 300hp.
Subscribe to the urquattro list. Its an email list, but still the most active urquattro knowledge base. 
http://www.audifans.com/mailman/listinfo/urq
Here is the archive for questions. Most things have been asked and answered.
http://www.audifans.com/pipermail/urq/

James


----------



## kidl33t (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (kidl33t)*

Thanks for the links! It's greatly appreciated, and I will check them out shortly!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (kidl33t)*

That is why you should never take such a rare car to a place like Best Buy...
Take the car to a specialist mobile elctronics store. To do the locks by remote in you Audi, they would simply need to install a door-lock actuator in the driver's door only, and wire it to the alarm...The driver's door does not have a lock motor from the factory, it has a switch on the lock arm that signals the vacuum pump to run for @3.5 seconds, which locks or unlocks all the other plungers in the system---passenger door, trunk, gas door...These aftermarket actuators retail for approximately 25.00, and the labor to install them runs between 50.00-100.00 depending on the difficulty level..The ur-q is a relatively easy car to do---if you are handy with vehicle aftermarket installations, you could probably do it yourself..The ur-q, 4kq's and 5000's in the 80's all had similar central-lock systems..
Congratulations on a rare find with such low mileage, hope you will be posting some images here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gordon WR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (kidl33t)*

You asked for a site, try this- http://www.isham-research.com/quattro/ The guy that runs it is the most knowledgable in the UK If you want a forum go to http://www.quattroforum.com/,it has the most content in the UK relating to the ur quattro.Best of luck with it, the ur is a fantastic machine!


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (kidl33t)*

Lucky bastard... 
I too love Urquattros from when I was just a lad and my dad took me riding. Unfortunately, he did not own one but they were company cars.
I think I will start pan-handling with a hand-written sign:
"Need $$$ for Urq!"
D'ya think I'll get much sympathy from the general public?
Anyhoo, FYI: quattro = AWD = permanently driven four wheels.
The Torsen centre diff is what shifts the power split front to rear mechanically (without intervention) depending on available grip. Can't remember what the maximum front/rear percentage is. I think it is something like 63/37 or 37/63, but normally it is 50/50.
The front and rear diffs are limited slip units, I believe (guys please don't kill me if I am wrong) and they are lockable to improve traction. I have been told that you should lock the front differential in snow and lock both front and rear if you are driving rally-style on gravel (again, guys, please don't kill me if I am wrong). One thing I do know is that locking any differential and making turns on pavement will bind the drivetrain and it is rough on the equipment, not to mention makes disconcerting noises.
If anyone wishes to set me straight on my facts, I welcome your input (just don't kill me before I have an opportunity to own an Urq)!
NE Wayz, enjoy your Urq


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (AhnucOnun)*

The torsen equipped ur quattros never made it to the USA.
Production started in 1988. 
You can only lock the center, and the rear diffs.
If you locked the front, the front wheels will never be able to turn the required diferent speeds around turns.
With the center diff. locked power is transferred equally to the front, and rear diffs.
With the rear diff locked (can only be done with the center diff locked)
power is transmitted equally to both rear wheels, and both wheels turn the same speed.
The only way to loose traction is for 3 of the 4 wheels to be without traction.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (Sepp)*

Wow, nice find. Good luck with the car.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The torsen equipped ur quattros never made it to the USA.
Production started in 1988. 
You can only lock the center, and the rear diffs.
If you locked the front, the front wheels will never be able to turn the required diferent speeds around turns.
With the center diff. locked power is transferred equally to the front, and rear diffs.
With the rear diff locked (can only be done with the center diff locked)
power is transmitted equally to both rear wheels, and both wheels turn the same speed.
The only way to loose traction is for 3 of the 4 wheels to be without traction.

I sit corrected....







And yet, why did I not know this?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My new Ur-Quattro (AhnucOnun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AhnucOnun* »_
I sit corrected....







And yet, why did I not know this?









If you learn something new today, it's a great day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

